# Canidae's emai lresponse about ethoxyquin usage has me confused



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

so i asked canidae if they are using naturox now, like totw. They said yes, but im not sure if they are loopholing their responses to omit the fact that they are getting ethoxyquin supplied fish...heres my question...

hi,i have heard that taste of the wild is making the switch to naturox to preserve their foods instead of ethoxyquin. is canidae doing this as well?



1-is canidae going to use fish that is not preserved by ethoxyquin by the suppliers?



2-is canidae or diamond not going t add ethoxyquin to the food themselves?



i feed the grain free als,and want to know if they are going to use naturox,and what bags have them(starting with what expiration date).


*HERE IS THE SHORT -_- RESPONSE*.

Hi Dave,

I can only comment for CANIDAE Natural Pet Food Company. Naturox is the preservative used by CANIDAE. We continually strive for the safest most natural ingredients available. The fish meal is preserved without the use of ethoxyquin. We will continue to strive and offer the best possible products for your pets.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> so i asked canidae if they are using naturox now, like totw. They said yes, but im not sure if they are loopholing their responses to omit the fact that they are getting ethoxyquin supplied fish...heres my question...
> 
> hi,i have heard that taste of the wild is making the switch to naturox to preserve their foods instead of ethoxyquin. is canidae doing this as well?
> 
> ...


no, it does not address whether or not the suppliers are using E, only that THEY (canidae) are using Naturox.

id ask them for better clarification, though the statement in bold would seem to make it appear that E isnt used, period. it would be clearer if they just said "our suppliers do not use it and we do not add it.

Diamond used to play around with their vague responses as well.


----------



## rescuedoglover (Sep 26, 2010)

There are many grain free foods that are E-free. Why not feed one of them and stop worrying????


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rescuedoglover said:


> There are many grain free foods that are E-free. Why not feed one of them and stop worrying????


Agreed.
Actually, at my business, a 30lb Bag of Canidae runs $53, and a 30lb bag of TOTW runs $47. 

Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Agreed.
> Actually, at my business, a 30lb Bag of Canidae runs $53, and a 30lb bag of TOTW runs $47.
> 
> Seems like a no brainer.


no brainer to me is that shane does well on canidae 


rescuedoglover said:


> There are many grain free foods that are E-free. Why not feed one of them and stop worrying????


im not worried about eethoxyquin lie others are...although i would prefer naturox be used....and iwas just inquiring if it was being used. besides shane does well on canidae.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I believe that all Diamond made foods are now ethoxyquin free. However, Diamond has had enough other manufacturing issues resulting in recalls that I steer clear.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> no brainer to me is that shane does well on canidae


canidae offers too little variety for my taste. They have two grain free lines. 
TOTW has 4.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Agreed.
> Actually, at my business, a 30lb Bag of Canidae runs $53, and a 30lb bag of TOTW runs $47.
> 
> Seems like a no brainer.


that would be a no brainer to me. the canidae has better meat content (they are willing to state what % of the protein comes from animal souces--TOTW wont)...Canidae has a higher protein % and over 100 calories more per cup. at only $6 more for the canidae, id save money with the canidae over the 360 calorie TOTW....keep in mind that two of the TOTW formulas at 24% protein probably have no more meat content than many grain inclusive foods that tend to run at 24% protein.

if the canidae grain free works for your dogs, i surely wouldnt switch to what id consider a lower quality food in TOTW, and its doubtful TOTW would save you any money.

BUT, id get better classification on the E issue, though i believe Canidae and TOTW are both using Naturox and E free suppliers.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

buddy97 said:


> that would be a no brainer to me. the canidae has better meat content (they are willing to state what % of the protein comes from animal souces--TOTW wont)...Canidae has a higher protein % and over 100 calories more per cup. at only $6 more for the canidae, id save money with the canidae over the 360 calorie TOTW....keep in mind that two of the TOTW formulas at 24% protein probably have no more meat content than many grain inclusive foods that tend to run at 24% protein.
> 
> if the canidae grain free works for your dogs, i surely wouldnt switch to what id consider a lower quality food in TOTW, and its doubtful TOTW would save you any money.
> 
> BUT, id get better classification on the E issue, though i believe Canidae and TOTW are both using Naturox and E free suppliers.



Perhaps, but even so, when I fed kibble, I fed the SAME amount of Canidae grain free as I did TOTW, so that argument holds no water to me. 

Furthermore, I'm a firm believer that keeping your dog on ONE kibble for an extended period of time is just about the worst thing you can do. Variety is key in ANY kind of diet, be it commercial, home cooked, or raw. If you're not going to rotate kibble proteins at all, then at minimum some canned food should be used in rotation. Not to mention canned food generally has higher meat content, is less processed, and obviously holds more moisture.

Yeahhh... still a no brainer to me. Feeding my dogs isn't all about packing the most calories into each bite.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Yeahhh... still a no brainer to me. Feeding my dogs isn't all about packing the most calories into each bite.


that isnt the point. its just part of the equation of what it really costs too feed a given food. i know many feeders who feed alot more of totw than higher calorie foods, so imo it holds true for lots of folks. totw is probably the least calorie dense grain free foods on the market, so im not surprised to see so many people having to feed quite a bit of it.

furthermore, i think they lost site of the fact that most people seek out grain free foods for the higher meat content, and two of their formulas fall way short there.

so, i was only arguing for which food is the better value. i completely agree that variety is important. if canidae grain free works for him, then he has two varieties he can feed, and there are plenty of other foods he can add to that rotation.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> canidae offers too little variety for my taste. They have two grain free lines.
> TOTW has 4.


why does a rotation have to be best with foods from the same company? isnt the pont of a rotation to totally switch?

isnt it better to go from csanidae gf to totw gf as opposed to totw ps to totw hp...even though hp is good

i must admit the totw wetlands intrigues me....and although shane has always been shiny and healthy...he has always had a flake problem...but we enever bathe him ever cause he smells good.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> why does a rotation have to be best with foods from the same company? isnt the pont of a rotation to totally switch?


The pont (point?) of a rotation is to offer different animal protein sources, one after another. It doesn't necessarily have to be within the same brand name, by any means. Many people find that when doing a frequent rotation, their dogs transition smother and faster when they stay within the same company, than when they jump around. 
My kibble-fed cat (her choice, not mine) rotates TOTW, EVO, Orijen (when I can get it) CORE, Wilderness, and grain free felidae, instinct.... really whatever high quality kibble happens to be on sale or spark my interest that month.... with no issues whatsoever. 
I know, that's a cat, and not a dog, but being my only kibble-fed animal, it's the only first hand example I have. I personally LIKE that she is on a number of different foods. That way, if there's a recall on any of them, I'm not scrambling to come up with something, I just skip that in the rotation.



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i must admit the totw wetlands intrigues me....and although shane has always been shiny and healthy...he has always had a flake problem...but we enever bathe him ever cause he smells good.


Wetlands and High prairie are pretty good formulas. We recently started offering TOTW at my facility, and quite a few of my Canidae Grain Free customers have made the switch for one reason or another. So far, the feedback has been fantastic. 
If Shane does great on the Canidae Grain Free, that's wonderful, and I wouldn't not feed it. it IS a decent food, absolutely. I'd just add some other stuff in when you can, too, to get some variety in there. Be it with a kibble rotation, or keeping him on that one kibble, and throwing in different cans every now and then.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> The pont (point?) of a rotation is to offer different animal protein sources, one after another. It doesn't necessarily have to be within the same brand name, by any means. Many people find that when doing a frequent rotation, their dogs transition smother and faster when they stay within the same company, than when they jump around.
> My kibble-fed cat (her choice, not mine) rotates TOTW, EVO, Orijen (when I can get it) CORE, Wilderness, and grain free felidae, instinct.... really whatever high quality kibble happens to be on sale or spark my interest that month.... with no issues whatsoever.
> I know, that's a cat, and not a dog, but being my only kibble-fed animal, it's the only first hand example I have. I personally LIKE that she is on a number of different foods. That way, if there's a recall on any of them, I'm not scrambling to come up with something, I just skip that in the rotation.
> 
> ...


i saw chicken drumsticks at my grocery store.tarting to look at raw foods...for snacks. i still am pretty surer ill do more harm to him then good? is chicken drumsticks an item to feed? do i just take it out of the package and feed it??? it was like a bunch for 4 dollars?? i just know ill give it to him and he will choke or something...id post this in m y''i don't understand where to buy raw'' thread in the raw section but whiteleo ruined it by arguing with others about their choice in meats. if i buy it, i will prob make a video of it,so you guys can tell me if its proper for him..


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Since it's being discussed, I have a quick question regarding rotating. When you rotate foods do you have to transition everytime you switch to a new food on the rotation? Is that just when initially introducing the foods to the dogs diet or is it every single time you rotate, indefinitely? I hope my wording makes sense...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Since it's being discussed, I have a quick question regarding rotating. When you rotate foods do you have to transition everytime you switch to a new food on the rotation? Is that just when initially introducing the foods to the dogs diet or is it every single time you rotate, indefinitely? I hope my wording makes sense...


Rachel,

I've found that rotating becomes much easier after they've been exposed to a variety of foods. Just my experience. 

When I initially went from Pedigree to better foods, it was a long slow process of runny stools and frustration. Now, I never see any issues....I usually just mix in a bit of the new flavor with the current food for a few days. 

Hard to give a one fits all answer on this one. I think it may depend on your guys. 

I think we worry a bit too much about rotating...I think its great to do but is there a perfect science around doing it? I don't think so. Find what works...might have to experiment a little.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, Kevin! I was thinking this might be something for my friend (the one I was asking for food suggestions for) to think about. She's a ......"complicated" individual, let's say, and I think if she had to go through a slow transition for every rotation she wouldn't be willing to do it, haha. But I shall speak with her later and bring it up! Thank you!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Thanks, Kevin! I was thinking this might be something for my friend (the one I was asking for food suggestions for) to think about. She's a ......"complicated" individual, let's say, and I think if she had to go through a slow transition for every rotation she wouldn't be willing to do it, haha. But I shall speak with her later and bring it up! Thank you!


you know, Rachel...its funny, some dogs can just go cold turkey to a new food, no issues. Others not so much. 

I think someone gave you a great option w/ Kirkland... if this lady is really pressed for cash, Kirkland is about as cheap as you can get in Dog food, good or bad. And I think its pretty decent food. You guys have Costco's in Connecticut, don't you?... or do you have BJ's(no jokes, its a warehouse club ....?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> you know, Rachel...its funny, some dogs can just go cold turkey to a new food, no issues. Others not so much.
> 
> I think someone gave you a great option w/ Kirkland... if this lady is really pressed for cash, Kirkland is about as cheap as you can get in Dog food, good or bad. And I think its pretty decent food. You guys have Costco's in Connecticut, don't you?... or do you have BJ's(no jokes, its a warehouse club ....?



LOL! We have Costco, but none very close by. There is a BJ's in town. 

I mean, she's not having to scrounge for change or anything, but she was feeding Blue Buffalo before this and said that was too expensive for her. I have no idea how much BB costs, I just want her to get the best bang for her buck and at least feed something better than what she's feeding now that she can afford. I figured if she's willing to try rotating she could do Taste of the Wild and maybe some of the decent under $1/lb foods... Of course it may not end up being less expensive if she's needing to feed more of a cheaper food to get the same results... I don't know. I just really love her dog and I know she won't go out and look for this info by herself, which sucks but I don't want the dog to pay for that in health. 

By the way, so sorry to hijack the crap out of your thread, RC!


----------

